# Ophthalmology - Eye Specialist



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm planning on moving to Philippines soon, San Jose/Bulacan, I have just been diagnosed with Glaucoma. I have sent emails to the Ophthalmology departments that I could find around Manila, but after 2 weeks i have not had a reply. Which are the better hospitals? If they have an Ophthalmology Dept, I'll try phoning them.
Anyone have an Ophthalmologist they can refer me to?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

TedDBayer said:


> I'm planning on moving to Philippines soon, San Jose/Bulacan, I have just been diagnosed with Glaucoma. I have sent emails to the Ophthalmology departments that I could find around Manila, but after 2 weeks i have not had a reply. Which are the better hospitals? If they have an Ophthalmology Dept, I'll try phoning them.
> Anyone have an Ophthalmologist they can refer me to?


Good Morning Ted,

It's difficult to get any email replies from anyone or any business in the Philippines. Most just can not be bothered. Sad but true.

The best Ophthalmologist in the country that I know is Mario C. Muñoz, MD.
He is located in Angeles and is within easy reach of where you will be without the hassle of the traffic and smog of Manila etc.

I had double cataract surgery done by him just over a year ago and can verify his good work.

He's a terrific person as well as a great doctor. My little girl is going to be a doctor and she asked him if she could be admitted into the operating room to observe when he did my eyes. He was tickled that she wanted to and had her standing right by his side during the 
entire operation on me. 

Turned out to be a fun day and good experience for my daughter.
Give him a try.
Again, his contact info is HERE.

Side Note: Be sure to bring a copy of *all* medical records with you as doctors here will not request them as is done there at home..


Jet Lag


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

thankyou, Jet Lag


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Baypointe in Subic has Dr F de Castro. He also goes to Manila (I don't know where). My husband has been his patient - we were impressed and happy with him.


----------

